# Hard to reach yellow jacket nests



## Pilgrim_1300 (Jul 12, 2020)

For the past few years off and on, yellow jackets have been swarming the front of my house. The source is three decorative window shutters mounted to the redbrick exterior of my house. Each year, I dutifully spray the sides (entrance ways) and watch the bugs die off, and then the next year, a new clan of yellow jackets dutifully takes up residence. I'm assuming that there are nests behind the shutters, but I can't see the nests and don't know how to remove the shutters.

Any suggestions? My choices seem to be: 
A. keep spraying year after year ad infinitum
B. try to figure out how to remove the decorative shutters myself and then remount them (I'm not too handy)
C. hire somebody (though who ...? an exterminator because it's pest-related? a contractor because it's building-related?)


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Yellow jackets are a hot topic this year. We're discussing them over here. I had really good success with Tempo Dust last week. I'll be purchasing one of these soon to dust my soffits.

Edit: the adapter and duster are sold seperately.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Might be a job to look at when it gets colder and they aren't as active.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would speak with a pest control company. They should have some experience with getting to pests in hard to reach areas (often dealing with nests in soffits/walls/ceilings/etc.).


----------



## Pompy (Oct 15, 2020)

I bought a dustick and drione dust. The dust is light and penetrates all crevasses and is very sticky on the pests and is residual and problems solved. I had a carpenter bee infestation on my house eaves and overnight they all died. Downside is you have to do it yourself but upside is one investment and you can repeat applications. I did an application this spring and haven't seen any signs of return. I'll probably just hit the house once every April...


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

I've always had great luck with these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004C34UHA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I put them out twice per year, one in April and one in Sep/Oct. They're both packed full of dead yellow jackets every time I go to replace it and I've never had issues with nesting since I started placing them about 1.5 years ago.


----------

